# Another very good anxiety site



## Guest (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi again,This is an excellent site as well: http://www.anxietyontario.com/ It has several practical pointers on dealing with anxiety (in general), which is certainly applicable to anxiety from IBS, as well as alot of other good information.Meditation, the often overlooked, and also often laughed at ancient practice is also discussed.


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Thanks for the address Ropes, thought I would add to this with another called: www.anxieties.com There's A LOT of useful information there. That sight had a lot to do with me getting over the general anxiety.. panic attacks are a bit more work for me however!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Shyra,I couldn't access that URL? Maybe it's down temporarily?In case people don't want to navigate through the entire site I posted above, this page has some good coping strategies for anxiety...yes some of them are common sense, but still very good: http://www.anxietyontario.com/coping.shtml Be well everyone


----------

